# Verkaufe mein Scott Contessa Spark 35



## Colliz1000 (1. April 2013)

Hy,
möchte mein Fully aus dem Jahr 2009 verkaufen.
Hier die wichtigsten Daten:
Farbe: braun/gold/weiß
2012 Antriebsinspektion inkl. neues Tretlager
13,2 kg
120 mm Federweg

Gabel: Rock Shox Tora 302 Coil
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Ario 2.R.
Shimano SLX/Deore 27 Gang
Avid Juicy 5 Bremse mit 185 mm Bremsscheiben sowie Fulcrum Red Metal 5 Disc MTB Laufradsatz (1 Jahr Garantie)

Neupreis: 1.600,00 
*für 500,00 *

Falls Jemand Interesse an dem Rad bzw. Bildern hat, möchte mir bitte eine PN schicken! NRW/Kreis Euskirchen

Danke Colli


----------



## 4mate (1. April 2013)

Zwerginnenrad oder L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colliz1000 (1. April 2013)

Oh stimmt, vergessen 
Größe L (fällt bei Scott relativ klein aus) Ich würde sagen, eher M
Ich bin 1,71 m groß!

LG
Colli


----------



## true-romance (9. April 2013)

Hallo, Bike schon verkauft?


----------



## Schnitte (9. April 2013)

warum werden solche Anzeigen nicht in den Bikemarkt gestellt? Das Forum stellt ja nun kein Verkaufsforum dar...


----------



## Colliz1000 (9. April 2013)

@Schnitte
Entschuldige! Hatte ich eigentlich vor, ist aber halt etwas aufwendiger. Wusste nicht, dass das so ein Problem ist, da ich auch schon häufig gelesen habe, dass einige ihre MTB-Klamotten zum Kauf angeboten haben.

Ja, das Rad ist noch da!

LG
Colli


----------



## HiFi XS (9. April 2013)

Finde ich nicht so schlimm - machen doch andere und ich selber bin auch froh wenn die Ladies uns auf ihre Angebote aufmerksam machen.


----------



## mtbbee (9. April 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht so schlimm - machen doch andere und ich selber bin auch froh wenn die Ladies uns auf ihre Angebote aufmerksam machen.




Empfinde ich ebenso !
Im Bikemarkt gehen die Sachen unter. Nur durch eine Anzeige hier im Ladies Bereich bin ich über ein paar Winterschuhe gestolpert. 
Im Leichtbau Forum gibt's ja ebenso einen Kaufe/Verkaufe Thread - Warum nicht hier auch


----------



## murmel04 (9. April 2013)

hatten wir mal, so einen Thread, leider wurde der dann immer wieder mal zugemüllt und dann hat sich niemand mehr gefunden, der das ganze ein bisschen überwachen wollte

Finde es auch schade, dass es den Thead nicht mehr gibt. Hatte auch schon was darübre gekauft - Bikemarkt ist mir zu voll....


----------



## Schnitte (9. April 2013)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> @_Schnitte_
> Entschuldige! Hatte ich eigentlich vor, ist aber halt etwas aufwendiger. Wusste nicht, dass das so ein Problem ist, da ich auch schon häufig gelesen habe, dass einige ihre MTB-Klamotten zum Kauf angeboten haben.
> 
> Ja, das Rad ist noch da!
> ...



das war nicht als Angriff oder ähnliches gedacht.
Prinzipiell sind solche Sachen nicht weiter schlimm, sofern sie vereinzelt auftreten. Aber Problem ist, wenn das Ladies Forum davon überschwemmt wird.


----------



## Colliz1000 (17. April 2013)

Rad ist verkauft!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. April 2013)

_*Hallo Colliz1000 und andere, bitte für Verkäufe den Bikemarkt verwenden.
Derartige Verkaufsanzeigen löschen wir normalerweise ohne Ausnahme. Hier ist es zu spät aufgefallen.

Ich schließe den Thread jetzt*_


----------

